# Jeremy's diagram



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jeremy,

Couldn't find the original post where we talked about the location of the hydraulic reservoir vent. Here's a diagram....hope it helps

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, that is a picture of the transmission vent tube on a Kubota L245. It is in one of the Kubota CUT posts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a thread that might be it:

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11120&highlight=vent+tube


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

....Think we're looking/talking about the same thing?

My parts book indicates the only hydraulic vent on the tractor is the one located in the attached diagram. 

Since the transmission is the hydraulic reservoir, and I currently have an L2201/L245 in my shop for repairs and a repaint, I've had the benefit to do a close inspection (walk around) and haven't found any other vent on this particular tractor.

Parts books have been wrong before....and this model is a '78 (?), and they produced the L245 for ten years (1976-1986), it's very possible that a design change or relocation may have been implemented - Your thoughts??

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Mark when you said you could not find a vent like in the diagram I am wondering if some DPO removed the vent pipe and put in a bolt to plug it. I am not a good enough mechanic to know what damage this would cause but we have all seen things done on old tractors that made no sense.

Andy

P.S. Are you going to share pics of the repair/repaint job???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If it is any help to you, I can email you the L245 parts manual if you don't already have one.


----------



## jdogg103435 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *....................
> 
> P.S. Are you going to share pics of the repair/repaint job??? *


You want pictures?? 

Not much to see so far. The chassis and all components were stripped down, sandblasted and painted the original Kubota blue. It is in the process of reassembly and everything but wiring is nearly completed. I’ll post pictures of this if you really want them, but the sheet metal (hood, fenders, cowl and dash) wont be finished until next week. 

I could also take a picture of the vent tube for Jeremy!

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

We love pictures of people doing fixup projects on their tractors. It always motivates me to get off my butt and go to work on my stuff. Plus I always learn something new. 

You do such a great job on your restorations Mark that I always love watching them. If you can find the time to add the pics I know I would love to see them.

Andy


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are a few pictures.....


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't seem to load pictures other than one at a time....

The first one is the sheetmetal (obviously) and needs considerably more attention......

This is a front view of the painted (and reassembled) chassis - I was hoping to show the high reflectivity and depth of this color and type of paint:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry, wonder what I'm doing wrong with uploading multiple pictures. Anyway.....and another of the same but different angle:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well,  - I guess it's been so long since I've loade more than one pic.....I forgot how to do it LOL


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I always enjoy your restoration efforts Mark. It makes me wish I had the patients to do it too. Lord knows all my tractors need it. 

Is that the original color for that model Kubota? It does look great. keep up the good work.

Andy


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes Andy, that's the original Kubota blue for that year ('78 we think).

The color looks a little muddy until you take a painted piece outside in the sunlight. I really like the color, more than the new Orange/Blue later models.


----------

